# Anyone skiied ABasin yet?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I know there is only 1 run, is it a madhouse or would it be safe for kids to go up?


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been numerous times both through the week and on the weekend. There is two runs open now. However, as expected at this time of year, it is a madhouse. I would not take kids right now unless you can get it on a Monday or Tuesday afternoon. I have seen very few kids there this year except for the locals that can rip it up.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Any more feed back? Does it look like there will be more open tis weekend? My 6 year old is a good skier, and he is pumped to get out, but I can't be having him get run over.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

If it snows like they are predicting for this week there should be an additional run or two open. This past week of 60 degree temps hasn't helped our cause but it is suppose to snow from Wednesday on. Copper also opens this weekend so that may thin it out a bit. I'll update later in the week.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*early ski*

Dave,

I took Katherine to Copper early season about 3/4 years ago. It was an ugly scene. Lots of testosterone poisoned kids coming from every direction upside down . We made like one run and bagged it. But it was the weekend.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think I will probably wait for opening friday at Eldora, in a few weeks.


----------

